# Dehydration and Fatigue



## Kaydensmomma (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I have Hashimoto's and am currently on 150 mcg of Levothyroxine and I'm 23 years old. I am constantly dehydrated. I drink about 20+ 16 oz water bottles a day plus juice, milk, Gatorade etc. nothing's working. No matter what I drink I feel thirsty 5 minutes later. I've had this for 3 years now. I can't stand it anymore. I constantly am using the bathroom. My fatigue is horrible. I feel 90 not 23. I have a 5 month old son and I'm constantly fatigued and I have no energy at all. Does anyone know anything that will help battle this?


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you ever been checked for diabetes? That causes excessive thirst. I can remember drinking like that to before I was diagnosed with diabetes. Worth a look.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree, checking for diabetes is the first thing.
I experienced the same thing. I drank so much and yet it was like every cell in my body was "thirsty". It was horrible! I also had a very sore mouth, sore (burning) tongue. 
Then I was diagnosed as having low iron so my doctor put me on an iron supplement. A few weeks later the thirst seemed to subside, the sore tongue has completely gone and now I feel perfectly fine (and no longer as fatigued as well.) 
Another thing to consider is that if you are drinking TOO much water, this can be a bad thing too. It could mess with your electrolytes.(You'd probably have to be drinking a tonne though.) I started drinking sports drinks and even taking a bit of sea salt in my water , but really with me it "seemed" to be the deficiency of iron for some reason.
Hope you can get to the bottom of it!

Oh woah! I just re read your post. I'm in Australia and we don't use ounces. I just googled and it said 2 glasses of water = 16 ounces?
And you're drinking 20 + of those a day!!!!! ??? Have you told your doctor that?
That is WAY too much! A normal person should only be having 6-8 glasses a day. 
Please tell your doctor how much you have been drinking. This could be harmful.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Get checked for diabetes, ASAP. Excessive thirst is major indicator of that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kaydensmomma said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have Hashimoto's and am currently on 150 mcg of Levothyroxine and I'm 23 years old. I am constantly dehydrated. I drink about 20+ 16 oz water bottles a day plus juice, milk, Gatorade etc. nothing's working. No matter what I drink I feel thirsty 5 minutes later. I've had this for 3 years now. I can't stand it anymore. I constantly am using the bathroom. My fatigue is horrible. I feel 90 not 23. I have a 5 month old son and I'm constantly fatigued and I have no energy at all. Does anyone know anything that will help battle this?


Do you have any recent labs? Please post along with ranges.

I also agree with the idea of you being tested for diabetes.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I will jump in on the bandwagon and suggest getting checked for diabetes ASAP. My hunch is they will check for diabetes insipidus. One thing they might have you do is a take-home urine collection (and probably some related labs). However, because you are drinking (and peeing) a lot, be sure to ask for multiple collection containers just in case you need the room.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diabetes_insipidus


----------



## Kaydensmomma (Aug 18, 2013)

I have already been tested for diabetes and all tests came back normal. No diabetes. I have told my doctor about the over drinking and she said she has no idea why I'm always thirsty :/


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd be finding another doctor. Seriously, is that all she said? Didn't want to dig deeper to find out why? Didn't do any other tests?


----------



## Kaydensmomma (Aug 18, 2013)

She has ran over 45 tests. Only things that came back positive were Hashimoto's and MTHFR. She even did a double stranded DNA test. Everything is saying normal but she knows whatever is going on isn't normal. She has done all she can do. She's now wanting to send me to Mayo clinic.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, so there is a bigger picture then perhaps. Well, that's good that she is looking to send you elsewhere for further testing. Obviously you really need to get to the bottom of this! 
I truly hope they can find out the reason.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Exactly which tests were done for diabetes? [I am a diabetic and am informed on the subject.]

If you don't have them, get copies of all the tests. I know it will take a while, but if you would, please post the results for each test. [Others would like to see the normal ranges as well.]


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> MTHFR


AN acquaintance of mine has this - her doctor suggested quite a few vitamins to correct. She only did 1/2 of them and still feels much better. What does your doctor say about the MTHFR?


----------



## Kaydensmomma (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks! I really hope I do too.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

One thing I thought of--could it possibly be severe dry mouth? Have you ever mentioned your symptoms to your dentist?


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Get your adrenal glands tested via a saliva test. Blood test won't work it only tell you if you have Addison's or Cushings. Being very thirsty and dehydrated is a symptom of adrenal fatigue as well as fatigue. Also check all your iron levels ( ferritin, total iron. Saturation, etc.). Just because test are in range doesn't mean it's right for your body.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaydensmomma said:


> I have already been tested for diabetes and all tests came back normal. No diabetes. I have told my doctor about the over drinking and she said she has no idea why I'm always thirsty :/


And? She did not wish to find out why? What tests were you given to rule out diabetes?

You must read the whole article and I will provide the link; but................the one I copied and pasted is really serious. You might benefit from a better doctor.

•diabetic ketoacidosis - a dangerous complication of diabetes caused by a lack of insulin in the body

In the link, you will find other causes of excessive thirst and voiding.
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/thirst/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------

